# BBC Way of the Warrior video-Doce Peres



## RyuShiKan (Jul 3, 2002)

I have seen a BBC Way of the Warrior video (1982) of the Doce Peres Club in Cebu which featured Kokoe Canyetty (sp?) head teacher of that style.
In the video they said he was teaching modern arnis as opposed to his older brother (sorry forgot his name) that was teaching the old style of arnis. Evidently  there was some problem between them because of this.
From what I saw the old style look pretty impressive. 
Has anyone seen this video? If so I would like to hear your comments pro or con good or bad.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 3, 2002)

I've never seen it, but it sounds like it was focused on Ciriaco 'Cacoy' Cañete and the Doce Pares system, also taught by his nephew Dionisio 'Diony' Cañete. See this link for a brief history.

While this may well be _modern_ arnis as opposed to classical arnis--I really don't know--it isn't *Modern Arnis* as meant in this forum, where it is udnerstood as the martial art of that name founded by the late Remy Presas:

www.wmarnis.com
www.modernarnis.net
www.modernarnis.com
www.professorpesas.com


----------

